# Big Girls Biting!



## mtaggie03 (Jun 14, 2005)

PB trout for me. 29.5" 9lb. Had (3) over 7 before the big girl. She hung a pink skitterwalk in her gills, so is going on the wall. Epic little hole where they hang out, but very difficult to access! #nopotlickers!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrats! Very nice speck.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Looks like a great little spot, good job.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome fish! Saw one like it Friday and itâ€™s amazing what a trout that size looks like in person! Epic fosho!

What bay system? What depth of water? My son caught a 9lb, 30â€ on Friday thatâ€™s going on the wall. We were in Galveston in 2-3 fow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

big D. said:


> Awesome fish! Saw one like it Friday and itâ€™s amazing what a trout that size looks like in person! Epic fosho!
> 
> What bay system? What depth of water? My son caught a 9lb, 30â€ on Friday thatâ€™s going on the wall. We were in Galveston in 2-3 fow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he's taking that to his grave along with his epic little hole, i have a feeling


----------



## drum pounder (Apr 13, 2015)

Exact Replicas are cheaper, last longer and the Sow gets to lay her eggs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

drum pounder said:


> Exact Replicas are cheaper, last longer and the Sow gets to lay her eggs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he said it hung in the gills.....no eggs for that one, id mount too if it was gonna die.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

drum pounder said:


> Exact Replicas are cheaper, last longer and the Sow gets to fry in grease.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:cheers:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

[email protected] Matt I didn't know you still fished , LOL


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## mtaggie03 (Jun 14, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> [email protected] Matt I didn't know you still fished , LOL


Not like the old days in Calcasieu, but yes...I do! Mostly offshore these days. I've been on these particular fish for years. When its right...I go!


----------



## mtaggie03 (Jun 14, 2005)

big D. said:


> Awesome fish! Saw one like it Friday and itâ€™s amazing what a trout that size looks like in person! Epic fosho!
> 
> What bay system? What depth of water? My son caught a 9lb, 30â€ on Friday thatâ€™s going on the wall. We were in Galveston in 2-3 fow.
> 
> Saltwater & Skinny! Happy hunting.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice fish, nice boat & nice sonar. Might want to blur the coordinates. JS


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

For sure that is Zepher cove. I am looking to see "Mack" in the back ground some where.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



JimD said:


> For sure that is Zepher cove. I am looking to see "Mack" in the back ground some where.


for sure Zepher cove is the ticket, and everyone in on the know, knows Zepher is full of solid trout. the whole world is there as we speak, it's no secret and just a matter it time before it is a wash as well. even weekdays are a zoo, have to fish at night to be alone. at one point in time, I could pull into any part of Zepher cove, any day of the week, any time of day and have it to myself. now I find myself doing do-loops in zepher cove, just trying to find a parking spot for my old beat up bathtub with a motor on it. :texasflag


----------



## stealthm35x (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice fish, seen a 28.5 incher in person and that was incredible.


----------



## Get'N'RWet (Nov 11, 2011)

I think that boat may be lucky!
Lots of pigs caught in that sled.


----------

